# Wtfomg !



## Ziggywolf (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok what was that -chan ivasion thing all about,
I may just be a little paranoid, but I haven't excactly heard nice things about them. They also did the whole luls thig and the protest at the latest con. So my question is :
what the heck is going on?!!
In advance thanks apreaciate anny info!


----------



## XerxesQados (Oct 17, 2007)

I heard a bunch of /b/tards at school talking about raiding Fchan after watching me draw...so it could be my fault indirectly. o.o

Anyways, they're misguided people who either think furs are into bestiality or know who we are and just think we're funny. So they cause problems on furry sites just because they have nothing better to do with their lives.


----------



## karmapolice (Oct 17, 2007)

anon likes to raid furries because furries have a tendency to freak out about everything and act extremely dramatic.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 17, 2007)

karmapolice said:
			
		

> anon likes to raid furries because furries have a tendency to freak out about everything and act extremely dramatic.



True, maybe. Furries do get upset when their online venues are disabled (like FurAffinity) or destroyed (like parts of Second Life) by vandals. To be fair, though, I wonder what the response from trolls would be if a bunch of furs took out 4chan? I imagine, very easily, that the troll's reaction to 4chan being interrupted would be much more dramatic and more full of "butt-hurt" than furs react to furry sites being messed with by the trolls.

It's kind of ironic of being accused of drama-whoring when our accusers would blow-up psychologically much worse then we do if the tables were turned and we were doing the same kinds of things to their websites that they do to ours.


----------



## DreamRunnerWolf (Oct 17, 2007)

basically a bunch of internet-tough-guy nerds, possibly nerdier than furries, have nothing better to do than to be jerks to people.
i just find it REALLY funny that the only time i have ever experienced actual "furry hate" is on the internet or at a con. not a single soul i have shown my artwork too at my workplaces, to friends, family, TOTAL strangers, not a single one said EW FURRIES WTF GROSS.
this leads me to believe that furry haters are just as nerdy if not more than the furry community as a whole.
yeah you hate furries? why do you have a furry character? why do you go to cons? why do you keep up to date with stupid furry memes? oh yeah, because you are a furry in DENIAL.
sadness.


----------



## DreamRunnerWolf (Oct 17, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> True, maybe. Furries do get upset when their online venues are disabled (like FurAffinity) or destroyed (like parts of Second Life) by vandals. To be fair, though, I wonder what the response from trolls would be if a bunch of furs took out 4chan? I imagine, very easily, that the troll's reaction to 4chan being interrupted would be much more dramatic and more full of "butt-hurt" than furs react to furry sites being messed with by the trolls.
> 
> It's kind of ironic of being accused of drama-whoring when our accusers would blow-up psychologically much worse then we do if the tables were turned and we were doing the same kinds of things to their websites that they do to ours.



well spoken. furries are dramatic enough within the fandom, there is no point to inciting more drama when i can think of total lul-worthy shit that happens without ANY help from other nerds. seriously fur haters, if you just sit back and watch you will find more lulz than anything you could try to stir up by hacking furry sites.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 17, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> True, maybe. Furries do get upset when their online venues are disabled (like FurAffinity) or destroyed (like parts of Second Life) by vandals. To be fair, though, I wonder what the response from trolls would be if a bunch of furs took out 4chan? *I imagine, very easily, that the troll's reaction to 4chan being interrupted would be much more dramatic and more full of "butt-hurt" than furs react to furry sites being messed with by the trolls.
> 
> It's kind of ironic of being accused of drama-whoring when our accusers would blow-up psychologically much worse then we do if the tables were turned and we were doing the same kinds of things to their websites that they do to ours.*



I'm deeply amused that you made up a situation and then said "hypocrites" to the result of what you think would happen to make yourself feel better. :wink:

Furries actually raided /b/ a couple of weeks ago. The day passed, and no one really freaked out. There was mostly sage-ing and a lot of "GODDAMMIT FREEHAVEN" stuff...but, eh, it wasn't that big of a deal. Most threads didn't even pay attention to the whole thing.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

It will never cease to confound me how people stick to the logic that furs only get trolled because of the way they react to trolls. 

"A only happens because of B, when B is a direct result of A."

No. That is wrong. Not just wrong, but really, really, really just stupid to say.

Furs might get trolled _worse_ because of their reactions, but even if they didn't react the way they do, there would still be pathetic people with nothing to do with their lives but try to screw with people who've not done a damn thing to them.

People get trolled because there are people who have nothing better to do than be immature douchebags to other people online. If the person being trolled stopped reacting, the troll would go harass someone else. 

It is not the fault of the people being trolled, it is the fault of the person being a troll. The fault lies on the individual who is so damn pathetic and lacking any worthwhile contribution to offer to anything that all they can do with themselves is go around trying to piss off complete strangers on the internet. Because that's just such a mature and hilarious thing to do.

I am sorry, but if that is your idea of fun, there is something wrong with you.

There is a world of difference between laughing when something unfortunate happens to someone else and they react poorly, and going and causing misfortune to others just to have something to laugh at. One is a regrettably natural human response, and the other is just a sign of poor character and a sorry excuse for a human being.


----------



## fullbloodlion (Oct 17, 2007)

They "raid" because they have nothing better to do. It has nothing to do with the way furs react. Anon are just bored kids sitting around looking for people to mess with.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I'm deeply amused that you made up a situation and then said "hypocrites" to the result of what you think would happen to make yourself feel better. :wink:
> 
> Furries actually raided /b/ a couple of weeks ago. The day passed, and no one really freaked out. There was mostly sage-ing and a lot of "GODDAMMIT FREEHAVEN" stuff...but, eh, it wasn't that big of a deal. Most threads didn't even pay attention to the whole thing.



*shakes his head*

SOME furries raided /b/. Not enough to get the site actually shut down for any length of time. If his hypothetical situation happened, that is; if the chan sites were actually completely shut down due to outside interference, do you mean to say you believe all the /b/tards would simply shrug and find something else to do? 

I doubt that very much.

It's easy to say they wouldn't react as strong as furries because of the key difference between their site and this one:

Their site means nothing to them, and is generally just a gathering place for their juvenile crap, and plotting grounds for raids and other pathetic behavior of the sort. FA is more important to most of the people who use it because it is an actual community, with actual hard work and personal effort and investment put into it. People devote their time and energy into making something for the enjoyment of themselves, their friends, and anyone who comes along and wants to hang out here.

So yeah, they react strongly when some kids with nothing better to do try and disrupt that.

I'm sick and tired of this attitude that anyone who actually cares about something they've devoted their time and energy to is somehow the one in the wrong for reacting strongly to some random douchebag's boredom-induced disruption of the product of their time and energy.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 17, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I'm deeply amused that you made up a situation and then said "hypocrites" to the result of what you think would happen to make yourself feel better. :wink:
> 
> Furries actually raided /b/ a couple of weeks ago. The day passed, and no one really freaked out. There was mostly sage-ing and a lot of "GODDAMMIT FREEHAVEN" stuff...but, eh, it wasn't that big of a deal. Most threads didn't even pay attention to the whole thing.



Seriously, you make me laugh. These people have made their own full-length theater CG animation videos depicting killing furs who did nothing to them just for "epic-ness". Jiggling them in the least bit causes more drama then pissing in a bee's nest. The last compromise of FurAffinity was done by /b/tards -- not as a reprisal for any attack, but just was done for the "lulz". Therefore, it's perfectly safe, and reasonable, to calculate that any disturbance by furries on 4chan, *resulting in service interruption*, would cause much greater drama and butt-hurt then seen from our end.

As for the supposed (according to you) furs raiding 4chan -- that's absolutely hilarious! What was it like? Was /b/ totally shut down, or were there a few more furry threads that day?

Here's what I think about your alleged fur raid on 4chan (just 'cuz thinking is such a stupid thing to do). Assuming such a raid actually happened, and your not just bullshitting around, let's start off by listing some facts:


4Chan is filled with trolls, internet vandals, and lulz-seekers.
4Chan hates furries
/b/ proudly labels itself the "sea of piss" of the Internet.
/b/tards like to start shit.

*So, what's to say some /b/tards set up a fake furry raid on /b/ to generate some more animosity towards us?* What would be their motive, you dare ask? Well, 4Chan is filled with trolls, internet vandals, and lulz-seekers, they hate furries, they are a sea of piss, and they like to start shit. /b/ is the Internet troll capitol of the world, and saying they are capable of setting such shit up is like saying a burglar is good at lockpicking -- mother of an understatement. IF.... IF... there was an actual furry raid on /b/, the chances of it being composed of anti-fur trolls trying to generate more hate towards furries are about... 10,000 to 1. But, you, of course, already know this, 'cuz no one would defend an image board full of people whacking off to pictures of tub-girl and goatse, and being general shit-faced cowards hiding behind anonymity and mob mentality -- unless they were one them. Call it a hunch.

THE END

Someone stick a fork in you, 'cuz you're done. Back to /b/ with you.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 17, 2007)

@Wolfblade

Wait, so which argument are you making?

That 4chan doesn't mean much to people on 4chan, or that they would react the same way as people who have a much more of an investment on another site, ie: FA artists? I realize you may have been somewhat concise to others, but it didn't fully come across to me.

And, if you're implying that I think people are bringing this upon themselves, that isn't a part of anything I've said. So, if you're implying that I have some kind of attitude towards this whole thing...I'm here to tell you, you're making a generalization/are full of shit.

I don't know how /b/ would act, and I don't care why they do what they do.

I was just amused that this guy before me (and now it's lost its fun, because it was just a brief observation not Wolfblade srs bsns) seemed to jump from hypothetical to "damn, that-a-fact, Jack" quickly...even if it wasn't his full intent (although, it really reads that way). I giggled like a dip, pointed it out, and then here comes you with your patented wall of...well, you...ugh.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 17, 2007)

...

Yeah, you guys really don't bring anything upon yourselves.

Well, I guess this is my first experience with furries around me screaming and being butt-hurt at the fact that I did something mostly innocuous (ie: pointing at that one guy with a doofy statement). Your generalizations: cute. Your absolutely foaming at the mouth over uninteresting bullshit: delicious. Your accusations, that I...the sole person on this site who probably almost never participates in any of this internet circle-jerk shit am a /b/tard absolutely just made me piss my pants with utter glee (not really, but as I'm beginning to solidify my internet personae, I guess this one deserves some kind of defense(?)).

I'm absolutely awash in a river of anus blood, and I didn't even get a poke.

Apparently, I'm defending a site that no one (not even it's members) would defend, because I am some kind of nefarious citizen of that site. Likewise, I have barely any idea how a raid works (from my obvious, if I could paraphrase you two: "DAHH, YOU DUM" statements) and the general social structure of /b/ - so from these two ideas we can conclude that I'm a /b/tard. You see, I think the issue most people (even people who call themselves furries (and why most smart people choose to avoid label-ing themselves thusly)) have with furries is this creepy-ass dichotomy of "look, if you're not a furry and you disagree with me, YOU'RE A /B/TARD/GOON/WHATEVER AND IM PISSED AND YOU'RE THE ONE WHO'S A FUCK-UP." I really see why so many people say "you know, for as judgmental and unforgiving as /b/ and the rest of the internet is to furries, they're just as bad."

I await the imminent gangrape initiation I get for getting involved in internet politics (and lo and behold, I initially did nothing to bring it upon myself)...that apparently, every "furry" or "/b/tard" or whatever seems to get.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2007)

That's why I said in another post these discussions are lame. What purpose does it serve other than spam the site with the same rhetoric over and over again? Why give anyone the acknowledgment that their attack makes you hurt? Why even have this kind of stuff up at the top of the forums as a constant status as the state of being of FA?

Like this isn't the first time? It certainly won't be the last.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's your first involvement in this thread:



> I'm deeply amused that you made up a situation and then said "hypocrites" to the result of what you think would happen to make yourself feel better. Wink
> 
> Furries actually raided /b/ a couple of weeks ago. The day passed, and no one really freaked out. There was mostly sage-ing and a lot of "GODDAMMIT FREEHAVEN" stuff...but, eh, it wasn't that big of a deal. Most threads didn't even pay attention to the whole thing.



Your first sentence was condescending and insulting to the person you were speaking to, making an assumption of his motives for what he said without having any evidence to suggest that it was just "to make himself feel better."

Then you come back saying the same was done to you, and criticizing for it, when his assumptions; that you are defending the chan and are a member of it; were based on present and visible evidence in your post. You brought up recent events on /b/, and by all appearances were acting as if you were offering an informed statement of normal /b/ behavior.

If you are not a member of the group, you weren't qualified to be acting as if you know any more about it than the rest of us.

So then which is it; are you a /b/tard who is just being hypocritical and criticizing someone for doing what you did in your first post to the thread, or are you NOT a /b/tard, and were just talking as if you were an authority on something which you are not?

Because continuing the discussion before getting clarification on that point would be working on misinformed assumptions, and there's just no point in that.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Why give anyone the acknowledgment that their attack makes you hurt?



I don't know, why? 

Why give the acknowledgement that you think something is lame?

Why attack people to begin with?

Why is your freedom to express that you feel something to be "lame" a valid and worthwhile post and expenditure of your time, or someone else's desire to make an attack is similarly above reproach or acknowledgement/disagreement, but when someone else wants to express something that isn't an attack, or is attempting to say how they dislike the attacking behavior, that is somehow unacceptable?

What makes you doing what you want to do okay, but others doing something you don't like and is not directed at you, not okay?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2007)

Why as a site you can't clean up the act and the forums? 

Why participate in speeches? The world will never know. 

Just like how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop because the answer is never the same.


----------



## abciance (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahaha this is pretty hilarious, maybe there raid is a just cause. who knows.

I think they should replace raid with "crusade".


----------



## yak (Oct 17, 2007)

Stop bickering people, this is silly. There's no point to this thread to argue over.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw one raid, and no...I'm by no means an authority on 4chan. 

Apparently, everyone on the internet knows something about /b/ and 4chan in general, a little off-the-wall to imply that I was saying I was some kind of authority...or a /b/tard. I just happened to be doofing around the internet, and landed myself in /b/ whatever day that happened to be.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Why as a site you can't clean up the act and the forums?



If your post was meant as "I'm done discussing seriously, and am just dismissing the matter now", then by all means ignore my response. If you were asking the question genuinely though:

Define what you mean by cleaning up the act and forums.

I would take it to mean getting rid of pointless drama and fighting. Pushing the site to a neutral atmosphere that is more enjoyable and welcoming to everyone.

The only way to accomplish that is to remove elements that are contrary to those goals. People who start fights or cause disruption and hostility. But you don't always agree with actions of that sort.

Put simply: Your idea of cleaning up the act and the forums is not everyone's idea of the same. If we did everything precisely how you feel it should be done, there would be a great deal of complaints from people who would disagree with you. Just as if I were to do things how I feel they should be done, there would be complaints from people who disagree.

So what happens is that the administration listens to ALL concerns, decides what would be an appropriate compromise between all the opinions expressed, and then we Admins act on those principles.

Not on your personal opinion or mine.

So there will be points where you or I disagree with how the site is run, while perhaps the majority has no issue. Or maybe we do something you approve of and the majority would disapprove. Or maybe we do something and nearly everyone approves. You can never make everyone happy, and it is inevitable that SOMEONE, sometimes it will be you, sometimes it will be me, will not be happy with how things are done.

Yak: I don't believe discussing an issue a user has to be pointless and silly. If she's wanting to express a complaint and discuss it, then I'd appreciate if you didn't try and stifle that.

If it is just pointless bickering then, and she isn't wanting to discuss it, then yes, that would be wasting time, and if that's the case, I'm done.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

When you argue about /b/tards, the /i/nsurgency has already won.  But hey, if repeatedly implying they are basement-dwelling losers (which, oddly enough, they say of us) makes you feel any better, by all means continue the butthurt.

They target furries because we are a large and obvious group of people who react in hilarious ways.  Exhibit A: this thread.



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Furs might get trolled _worse_ because of their reactions, but even if they didn't react the way they do, there would still be pathetic people with nothing to do with their lives but try to screw with people who've not done a damn thing to them.


http://xyndros.ath.cx/index.php/Personal_army


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I saw one raid, and no...I'm by no means an authority on 4chan.
> 
> Apparently, everyone on the internet knows something about /b/ and 4chan in general, a little off-the-wall to imply that I was saying I was some kind of authority...or a /b/tard. I just happened to be doofing around the internet, and landed myself in /b/ whatever day that happened to be.



Then an unfortunate assumption was made about you based on what you were saying at the time.

If you have issue with that sort of thing, then maybe it would be best to try to avoid doing the same yourself, as you did by suggesting his post was "just to make him feel better."

Thank you for clarifying yourself though, so we can dismiss the incorrect assumptions that were made previously.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2007)

Quite astonishing /b/ actually decided to do a raid on FA. I've seen people suggest it before, and they usually reply with "/b/ is not your personal army"

Wonder what the heck decided to change their mind this week?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm glad there are some admins that have some sanity about the issue.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, I hate to be off-topic, but what exactly *does* a raid consist of? As far as I know, it seems to consist of a bunch of people (>1,000?) going on a single website at once? I'm confused. Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

Sometimes it's just a mass influx of trolling.  In this case, it was lots of people running an automated bandwidth sapper.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank ye kindly for answering my n00bish question.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 17, 2007)

partly.  Sometimes they will try a DDoS as well, using typical script kiddie tactics...... as I believe was the case this time around.  I hear the latest trick is for a bunch of people to browse a site with tabs using "Gigaloader" to flood HTTP requests on a site....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wanted to post an interesting tidbit. I believe Dragoneer/Preyfar posted an image capture of how much bandwidth FA consumes (because it costs a lot of money), and shortly after someone requests to flood the site ..coincidence?


----------



## yak (Oct 18, 2007)

From what i understood from reading the chans, it was a rarely seen event of an organized raid, calls for it were spammed all over the internets. 
One woodoo gimmick in nginx didn't work right away, because if it would there would be no consequences to this raid. I'll see to it that it does next time.


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually, I sort of know the guy who started it, and he's just doing it for the lulz. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Jesus christ I've created a monster.
Look I just wanted to know what the fuck was going on.
Are my feelings hurt ,no they're pretty damn pissed off.
If these assholes lived next door I'd grab my fucking sword and go over there and kick their asses.  
I was working on a peice all fucking day, and just about to load it when this happened, And It pisses me off, Think I'll go mail a virus to the 4 chan admin or somthing,  cockfuckels!
Ok Ok, I'm overreacting an clearly hyped up on caffine I even wrote a protest song 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/848183/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2007)

Dude, it's just an art site. What a silly thing to get so upset over.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> They target furries because we are a large and obvious group of people who react in hilarious ways.  Exhibit A: this thread.



Hey, Eevee. Why don't you go to over to a online group for, say, blacks, or gays, or a cooking group, or a homework study group, and start spamming obnoxious and inflammatory threads?

Then, after you've had your fun, come back here and report on all the "hilarious" reactions you got.

Big man. Takes absolutely HUGE testicular fortitude to attack someone from thousands of miles away over the Internet without risk of someone cleaning your clock.</sarcasm>

Taking a piss in the punch bowl is 4Chan's overall philosophy. This is why people using the Internet to destroy something for nothing need to have their Internet taken away, turned into a 5 year old to match their attitude, and then sent off to a orphanage in a Third-World nation.


----------



## pornthulhu (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sweet luuv'n not grittyswordslaughter  peace


----------



## Alex Cross (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't consider the /b/tards and the /i/tards as much of a concern anymore or a reasonable issue to discuss.

You have a lot of people out there who pretend to be "black hats" and they associate themselves with other people who have nothing to do all day but raid and DDOS sites that they vehemently disagree with. 

What does that accomplish? Nothing.

The worst case scenario would be if a site is down for a while because of the DDOS but the site comes back up and things go back to normal. With a few simple clicks of the mouse, moderators remove whatever troll posts are made and everything the -chan guys did is undone.

Rinse and repeat, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> Hey, Eevee. Why don't you go to over to a online group for, say, blacks, or gays, or a cooking group, or a homework study group, and start spamming obnoxious and inflammatory threads?


What makes you think they aren't also targeting some of these groups with similarly-inflammatory insults?



			
				ferretsage said:
			
		

> Big man. Takes absolutely HUGE testicular fortitude to attack someone from thousands of miles away over the Internet without risk of someone cleaning your clock.</sarcasm>


I am not defending them.

Also, their manliness is irrelevant.  Whatever you think of them, they did their damage and you are annoyed; thus they had a small victory.


----------



## Mazz (Oct 18, 2007)

karmapolice said:
			
		

> anon likes to raid furries because furries have a tendency to freak out about everything and act extremely dramatic.



Very true, furries have a bad habit of going, "OMG WHA PEOPLE ARE MEAN WHA MY LIFE IS OVER WHA WHA WHA WHA WHA" when a troll hits them so they do it a lot because it's funny. 

Which it is.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 18, 2007)

Ziggywolf said:
			
		

> Jesus christ I've created a monster.
> Look I just wanted to know what the fuck was going on.
> Are my feelings hurt ,no they're pretty damn pissed off.
> If these assholes lived next door I'd grab my fucking sword and go over there and kick their asses.
> ...



This is what they want. In case nobody was reading the thread, that is.

Needless to say, having come in well after the fact, this is an amusing response to me -- and not in the way Ziggy wants it to be amusing. Sorry bro, I'm laughing at, not with. This is what invasionists go for. The people that will spaz the hell out because someone came and tried to ruin their internets.

Pssst. Real life is that way. Go give it a shot.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








[size=x-large]"Dude, it's just an art site. What a silly thing to get so upset over."[/size]


----------



## kingkento (Oct 18, 2007)

Was that supposed to dispute what Eevee said?


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I see why they do this for the lulz now.  The reaction they got from you all made me bust a gut laughing my ass off.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> What makes you think they aren't also targeting some of these groups with similarly-inflammatory insults?



Well that's the  point. They are. And I bet my two front teeth they're getting similar "hilarious" reactions from those groups as well. Their crashing this website is sort of akin someone driving by a house and throwing a brick through the living room window in order to "annoy" it's occupants.

If there is a group who's sole purpose is to "annoy" people by driving by their house and throwing a brick through their window, they are going to be quite successful and satisfied at their groups accomplished objectives (until their victims find where they live and castrates them all with a belt-sander while they sleep).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> If there is a group who's sole purpose is to "annoy" people by driving by their house and throwing a brick through their window, they are going to be quite successful and satisfied at their groups accomplished objectives (until their victims find where they live and castrates them all with a belt-sander while they sleep).



Waiting to see that actually happen instead of the whining and theorizing. This is extremely ridiculous.


----------



## yak (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to be sarcastic.
This thread is srs bsns, just like politics. You discuss the actions of the head of the government, deem some of them right or wrong - but it doesn't matter how much time you spend analyzing them on your own or in a group of like-minded individuals, as the head of the government doesn't know nor care about your thoughts.
He will do something again, and you will discuss this again, rinse and repeat. After a while, one could expect this to finally sink in but.....

Besides, there's always catch 22,


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 18, 2007)

Ziggywolf said:
			
		

> Jesus christ I've created a monster.
> Look I just wanted to know what the fuck was going on.
> Are my feelings hurt ,no they're pretty damn pissed off.
> If these assholes lived next door I'd grab my fucking sword and go over there and kick their asses.
> ...



You should haul your ass on over to the LOLFurries forums, where the plans for this were originally hatched before a member sent them to 7Chan, where they spread.

We'd love to hear your protest song!


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

>


I am sure this will discourage them

ps study groups don't write protest songs about studygroupbashing


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 18, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> ferretsage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the rather reasonable point that the internet can be particularly bad for this kind of thing, since it lacks the latent danger of performing such malicious acts in real life, and so the worst kind of people are emboldened to petty destruction.

Breaking someone's window carries the risk that they will come and break your head. Breaking someone's website alas, only really seems to carry the risk that your internet will be taken away by your ISP (as far as I know). Though I'm sure the parents of some of these people would not be pleased to hear what their little darling is getting up to.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> "Dude, it's just an art site. What a silly thing to get so upset over."



I just realized that, regardless of how much I want to, I can't kill you over your apathetic one-liner glorifying self-defeat. Today I'm creating content to put on my page, but I can't enjoy that. I keep to myself most of the time. Hell, I've posted less than 50 times to these forums.

I don't understand why I need to beg for permission from juvenile pranksters to enjoy what I like when I don't bother people. When I posted here, I expected more people to demonstrate more pride in themselves and outraged at being denied service over the recent vandalism. I'm not trying to start a army here, but I never expected the number of bowed heads. It's as though being upset over unwanted provocation is okay for everyone else, but it's immoral for furs to get angry over being shit on. 

I see people trembling in corners silently, like waiting a storm to blow over. Shame on us. Are there any of us actually like the animal-men we draw or are we all skins and bones? When did furs become so weak as to be invaded in our own lair without outrage, even inviting our tormentors and mocking our own self-defense in a fit of self-hatred? When did we allow individuals without care for the service this website provides to become our spokespersons on these forums?

Do any of us even DESERVE to depict, in any form, anthro-men when we lack any form of self-respect as we make such great doormats? Who is willing to stand up? As a gryphon once asked, "Where are our Nike-pumped balls?". 

Our concept is not shallow or temporary, like a toy-line, a movie, or a television show like most fandoms, but our concept is unique in the combination of animal and man -- a concept deeply ingrained in human psyche throughout human history. Stripling warriors of courage used to paint animals on their bare chests in smoldering charcoal before entering battles of honor and defending their lands -- what a sad pathetic mew of a former roaring lion we have degenerated into since those days.

Shame on us for rolling over like a kicked lapdog! Shame on us for cheering the compromise of our ability to participate in what we enjoy -- in our own house!

Dude, it's just our largest online community with a full volunteer staff and admins and individual users who have selflessly poured thousands of dollars and man-hours into, for our sake, without compensation. Isn't that worth our respect? Isn't that worth our support and defense when our hosts are challenged of their provisioning us with this valued service for free? If the answer is "no", then I ask you, "When self-respect was being passed out, why didn't you get in line?".


----------



## Janglur (Oct 18, 2007)

lolz at u allz


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> It's as though being upset over unwanted provocation is okay for everyone else, but it's immoral for furs to get angry over being shit on.


I don't believe anyone has implied or meant to imply this.

Sure, be angry.  Be pissed all to hell -- and rightfully so.  All I ask is that you realize that:
1. mindless anger accomplishes nothing
2. the resulting string of spiteful insults layered over a clear immense frustration with being seemingly powerless to solve a problem the community is greatly exaggerating is exactly what they are going for

The site was down for a matter of hours on an early weekday afternoon.  I have broken servers for far longer than that on _accident_.  The flood is over, the spam is gone, and I have come up with a few ideas for mitigating such attacks in the future.  You can be annoyed all you want, but the only real victory they have comes directly from that annoyance.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> ferretsage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm more astonished than angry. I'll have to go back over this thread to count the number of sheep-herders I've since lost count of. There forums are a cul-de-sac for collecting subverters of their own cause. I'm astonished to see that those who are the most avid posters are the conformers who kowtow to chans. If these people have such anti-fur statements in their signatures, why are they still here? 

My frustration lies, not in the attacks on the website so much, but in the cheering that it was carried out. Who ARE these people who visit and contribute to the FurAffinity Forums, exactly? Are they furs? How many of them are even interested in anthropomorphic artwork?! I want a show of hands!

Let these others who despise anthro to pack their bags and leave forever if they don't approve of the service. We have someone admitting a few posts before this one they hatched this plan to down the website and then forwarded the concept to lowlife Internet users who then carried the attack out. Not banned or even chided. Astonishing.

Someone else has a statement in their signature saying some blanket statement that all furries are not worthy of respect -- yet, they have posted to the FurAffinity Forums over a thousand times. Why does it persist in something it does not believe in? A masochist, perhaps -- or just another "special" annoyance? 

Let that person be stronger with their beliefs and leave this place if they find it so distasteful. That person should not be dishonest with themselves -- if they hate the Furaffinity service, which caters to furries, they can go elsewhere rather than finding acceptance amongst company they hate.

I've seen regular posters here who distribute links to wtf_fa, a community of trolls who leech off this website in order to mock people who are learning to draw, or content they find distasteful. Maybe some content on FurAffinity is distasteful, but where were these people located in order to find such material? They had to look and hunt and seek for material they don't like in order to sit atop it with their friends and cry all day like mothers with dead children. Not impressive.

Where is the logic in giving scum a bed to stay for the night if they plan to piss in the walls and burn the inn to the ground in the morning to show their gratitude? Why has the FurAffinity Forums become an open haunt for those who would like nothing more than to be rid of the FurAffinity service? What a cancer! Time for surgery -- post-haste!


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> What a cancer! Time for surgery -- post-haste!



While I also wonder why people like that are here really, whether you like it or not, they have just as much a right to be here as you do. And more and more of what your saying is starting to look like this, what removing cancer and all.

http://pubphilosopher.blogs.com/pub_philosopher/images/jihad.jpg

Honestly if we become intolerant and attack them like they do us, how are we any better?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah like every community is total harmony.


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

*shrug* true that. I'm just saying that open war, which ferretsage seems to be advocating isnt the way to go.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> *shrug* true that. but how many people actually try?



What about trying? The a commonality doesn't equal agreeing opinions and that is with every kind of fandom that is hobby. Like the anime fans are holding hands and singing the ending theme to Evangelion or someshit?

That's why it's such a trivial matter to even get upset over. I'm sure the downtime people could be drawing and since the site was back up relatively quickly it's not a big deal.


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry bout the quick edit, I realized I didnt really believed that and changed it right after I posted it. That was rude of me. 
What you say is true, but, I'm sure for many users, FA is really the only life they have. So take that away, and you could sort of see why they might be upset. And for others, FA might be the source of their lively hood, so that little bit of time down could end up costing them, albeit minorly.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Honestly if we become intolerant and attack them like they do us, how are we any better?



That's one of the big geek fallacies. The idea that we have to tolerate everything. We don't need to attack them, they just need to leave our town they have targeted for demolition. They are not here to contribute -- they're here to tear down. If we lay down and enjoy our own demise at the guffaws of a few scumbags -- then really, I don't know how we made it this far anyways. If the trolls are right about anything, it is that we are too permissive. We tolerate them, after all. We are a bastard child of the Internet -- much like the /b/tards. The /b/ posters can't post their content most anywhere on the Internet, or they get banned, much like furry content, and I think this similarity makes them so uneasy over us.

It's just that /b/tards hate their rejection of their offensive content so much that sometimes their sea of piss just boils over into other groups as "/i/nvasions". They dare call us drama-whores! The problem is, is furs are sooooooooooo niiiiiiiiiiiice we'll even open our mouths and swallow the sea of piss of 4Chan just for our desperately needed cuddles. We've crossed over that line from tolerance to pathetic.

Again, I'm not trying to start an army -- more a "WTF" is going on with these forums. I see people posting 4Chan style images here with slogans on them. I don't see the point. Where'd they get this idea? Are they trying to emulate Internet commoners that hate them, in the hopes they'll get some acceptance? Boot-licking! Weak!


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> We've crossed over that line from tolerance to pathetic.



And exactly what is this line, hmmm? You've caught my interest.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> What you say is true, but, I'm sure for many users, FA is really the only life they have. So take that away, and you could sort of see why they might be upset.



That's...well really pathetic x.x;;; I mean, for them..


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree  But, you cant deny it... which is sad... for them.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> ferretsage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*flabbergasted* I just explained it to you in the preceding sentence. Tolerance does not equal a python in the baby cradle. You wouldn't open your front door to a random drunk with someone else's blood on his face and a twitching crazy smile, just as I hope you wouldn't seek out AIDS deliberately. 

It's okay to say, "NO". Furs need lots of practice at this.

"Furries rape babies and children, and burn your fursuits -- I know you fuck in your fursuits all of you -- ahmg -- and you think you're an animal 'cuz I said so, and you are into bestiality even if you say you don't find Fido attractive. Why do you want to have sex with Bugs Bunny, all furs want to have sex with Bugs Bunny, omg that is so sick. Leave the atrocity of the fandom which is all these things everywhere all the time 'cuz I say so, and it'll make my e-peen larger if you do and I'll give you acceptance and cuddles if you do."

NO.

Easy for me. Yet some just don't have even that much spine to deny a twitching bitch cheap thrill seeker like that. This thread is a good example of so-called "furs" who suck clown-cock of clowns. They either need to get a spine, or give-in and leave the fandom, and go climb in with tub-girl so 4Chan can die with their added pathetic co-dependent attitude.


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

your statements become invalid when you start calling those that disagree with you cock suckers. Please debate civilly and not argue.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 18, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> your statements become invalid when you start calling those that disagree with you cock suckers. Please debate civilly and not argue.



And that's the problem. Here's your arguement. 

"OMG, we must tolerate everyone! But, you... YOU... YOU.... said the word "cock".................... wow............. I  don't know what to say. I can tolerate people from the underbelly of the Internet who whack off to pictures of women covered in excrement before shutting down Internet communities for lulz. And I can chide you for saying we should not be tolerant of these balls of poison.

But you said the word....... "cock". That is where I draw the line, you bastard.

I was listening perfectly to your well-thought out argument, kinda scared, 'cus you were making sense, and I wanted to "win" because a lot of my friends are on here and I want them to give me cuddles and not hate me for agreeing with you. I was almost trapped, but then you said the word "cock" and I had an easy way out.

So I took it."


BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK
BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK

And so, rather then agree that I make a valid point of some so-called furs being spineless wimps, you become a spineless wimp rather than admit a valid point when faced with it, 'cuz those invisible cuddles and approval from your status quo friends watching this thread mean everything to you.

This is why sheep suck.

Edit: Oh, and I didn't call these furries cocksuckers. Some of my best friends are highly esteemed cock-suckers. I called those furries, who give into anti-fur chan-mentality, clown cock-suckers. While I harbor no animosity towards gay circus entertainers, sucking the dick, THE COCK, of a random Internet clown because one doesn't have any integrity to stick with what they like, does make someone -- IN FACT -- a LOSER.


----------



## Emil (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm more than happy to debate this topic, I just simply dont feel the need to argue. I'd rather debate intelligently as opposed to resorting to "my dad can beat up your dad" So far, I've been called a cocksucker, a chicken, and a sheep simply for believing that reject chan'ers arn't worth wasting my water pissing on. Isnt it really their line of thinking that, If you have a different opinion than me, you are wrong? Maybe your on the wrong site. Then you can call us spineless wimps all you want, and have agreement you so desperately require. I, on the other hand, will continue the fight the best way I know how. And that is doing the same thing I always do, drawing my furry fantasies, pissing off chan'ers.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 19, 2007)

ferretsage you are making me rofl so hard.


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 19, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> I'm more than happy to debate this topic, I just simply dont feel the need to argue. I'd rather debate intelligently as opposed to resorting to "my dad can beat up your dad" So far, I've been called a cocksucker, a chicken, and a sheep simply for believing that reject chan'ers arn't worth wasting my water pissing on. Isnt it really their line of thinking that, If you have a different opinion than me, you are wrong? Maybe your on the wrong site. Then you can call us spineless wimps all you want, and have agreement you so desperately require. I, on the other hand, will continue the fight the best way I know how. And that is doing the same thing I always do, drawing my furry fantasies, pissing off chan'ers.



You don't suck clown dick if you can't be dissuaded with what you like by kowtowing and emulating those who'd love to stop you for entertainment. 

You're not a coward if you can answer responses intelligently without resorting to, "omg misspell, your argument = wrong" or "you said bad word, I may be on a website that shows all sorts of pornographic drawings, but the word cock blows me out of the water and I refuse further intelligent debate".

You're not a sheep if you don't have an invisible life coach called "Fred" that no one else can see, echoing all the desires of your Internet best-pals.

So far, you only might be 1 of 3, and even better if you can keep your head with me. ;> We good so far? Internet anti-furs channers aren't worth pissing on, and that's why, when they show up at the door with their latest gag, we don't need our self-hating peanut gallery from these forums cheering on the site's demise. That's the point I'm making now, and what I want to leave tonight with in people's heads.

All furs are not spineless wimps, just the one's seeking approval from those who hate them by emulating them. I never said I was organizing some group to take down 4Chan bullshitters on their own turf (though the world would be better for it). Just that those sticking around here, while giving hopeless nods of approval-seeking towards trolls, and trying to act like a 4Channer for more "approval points" from people who hate their guts, need to go kill themselves. 

If you can agree that you pursue what you like, and aren't just scoring points for some invisible team blowing invisible hollow kisses from nowhere upon mindless compliance, then you are cool and I have no beef with you.


----------



## Emil (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not saying your not allowed to say the word cock or any similar word on the forums, I, as someone who at least has some introduction to formal debate, I just am annoyed when I see this very basic flaw. I'm not saying I'm an expert at debate, just introduced. And as far as I'm concerned, I'm not one for censorship, I believe you ought to be able to say cock as much as you want 



			
				ferretsage said:
			
		

> we don't need our self-hating peanut gallery from these forums cheering on the site's demise...I never said I was organizing some group to take down 4Chan bullshitters on their own turf



It really isnt necessary for you to even want to start an inquisition. But your ideas still convey that one might just be nescessary to remove the spineless weaklings, and enemy agents. And so someone else might think its ok to go around  
trolling these peoples to try and remove them, which isnt ok. I'm not going to say that your arnt allowed to have your opinions, or that you cant speak them, just that you ought to be a bit more eloquent about how you do it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, I think the people who involved themselves in the spamming of the site are having a field day with ferretsage's posts.


----------



## soundhound (Oct 19, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> I just realized that, regardless of how much I want to, I can't kill you over your apathetic one-liner glorifying self-defeat.


Haha what
you want to kill someone because they arent BAWWW'ing over some stupid crap?
Damn.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 19, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> BAWWWWWWWWWWWW



You're a big man!! FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHT TO PARTY FAP.  Holy crap, your point is so true.  Stupid pathetic furries are weak, they should stand up for themselves in an even more pathetic show of artificial masculinity!! THAT WILL SHOW THEM MEAN CHANTARDS FOR SURE.  Solidarity of character and a mature attitude is for suckers, now's not the time for that !! Now is the time for NAME-CALLING


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 19, 2007)

So I was listening to the radio tonight. Not something I usually do, but this time I figured "Eh, what the hell?" So I turned on the classic rock. They were playing a Paul Simon song, "Mother and Child Reunion". It sounded kinda sappy, with a bit a of fake reggae backbone to it. Anyway, afterwards, the announcer came on and explained how Paul Simon thought up the song. He was eating this platter in a Chinese place, a chicken and egg mix, that was called "Mother and Child reunion".
I thought to myself, "Hmm, that's kinda fucked up."


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Wellâ€¦ this topic has been an interesting read.

Now lets all sit down and have a nice, hot cup of Shut The Fâ€”K UP, with a dash of Get Real. Then make the forums private.

Some people are absolute Twats, who will do anything for a laugh. Donâ€™t give them things to use against us, 
Just get even with them.


----------



## Triad Fox (Oct 19, 2007)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> Just get even with them.



I'm curious. How do you plan on doing this?


----------



## ferretsage (Oct 19, 2007)

No more crack gnomes for any of you! I accuse a set of furries of emulating 4Channers who hate them and suddenly, the bases are all loaded with so-called furs using patent chan memes. I'm calling /b/tards, raiders and their submissive furry poodles trash this website is better off without. 

Ding! Ding! The dinner bell has been rung and look who comes running at the mention of their names!

This is all of you -- does this ring a bell?

"Look at me! I'm a big fur and I'm a 4Chan participant. I know they hate what I like, but I love my dual citizenship in both. I can be hip and hate furs with all my might as the great and uncommon Anonymous and at night fap to furry porn all I like. /B/ MUST NEVER KNOW!"

When did we all become gay Republicans?

And I love, absolutely love, the delayed reaction. I finish one discussion with one of you, ending on a peaceful note, and then -- BAM! -- I've let the trapped tarantula out from under the cup. Like, wow, you're all here needy for love.



> But your ideas still convey that one might just be nescessary to remove the spineless weaklings, and enemy agents.



PTTTHHHHHHHHHBBBBBBBBBBBB! "But your ideas still convey that one might just be necessary to remove the spineless weaklings, and enemy agents." If you can't see the value in ridding those who actively want this website to die, while hypocritically using it's service while planning their next attack..... I'm really having trouble computing your logic. I'm not saying that the end-users should jihad, but the hypocrites here playing both sides as assisting raiders with plans to down FurAffinity, while also being a furry fapping to furry porn -- really, who do you think you are impressing? No one loves you!

I'm all for free speech and acceptance, but I don't think those who hate this website and plan it's downfall, should use their victim's services. Are you all still butt-hurt over Vegex being tossed out? We all making childish angry meanie faces behind the monitor? 

"Bring back our leader! Bring back our leader! We need more lulz! We're not furries, we just like porno anthro art!" What an EPIC-FAIL. AWWWWWWWWWWWWW, here comes the world's smallest violin playing your tune.

Edit: And then the rest of you are, like, "shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... they're going to find us...", like how no one can make cartoons mocking Mohammad anymore. "Another embassy might be firebombed! Quick! Hide! Shit! Too fat to fit under the couch!". FurAffinity is like the sun in the sky, everyone already knows we're here. Damn these public discussion forums and massive public website were sure a baaaaaaad idea for a furry community seeking secrecy. 

Am I, in this thread, REALLY the best thing you've had in months? The most... colorful... writing you've seen in a loooooong time? 'Cuz you're acting like it. This is sad. Creeping me out and I'm wondering what kind of lives you all live. I'm scared. If I were to leave, you'd all die again. Hold me!


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Triad Fox said:
			
		

> TheRedRaptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see
Vandalize their Wiki page is one...


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

I was going to point out to ferretsage that wtf_fa is for regular FA users to share things that horrified them during their normal browsing, and that some 4chan memes are actually _funny_ so people with a sense of humor tend to keep them going, but I have returned to find a great honking wall o' text and I fear my brain will bleed if I read it all.

tl;dr: Is there a tl;dr version?


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 19, 2007)

That's enough of that.

This is very simple: Some people put time and energy into something they enjoy. 

Other people put time and energy into disrupting or destroying what the other people are doing.

Some people think that is wrong, some people do not.

It is one of those things where you either feel one way or the other, and there is little chance of either side being persuaded of the other's point of view. Either you think someone getting upset over some random bored internet douchebag screwing with a project that they put a lot of personal time and energy towards is reasonable, or you do not. Either you think fucking around with people who've done nothing to you is harmless entertainment or you do not.

Think of it this way: regardless of what any of you feel about this site, there are those with a great deal of investment in this site and community. If you think a strong reaction by those people to an attack on this site by someone just being malicious for the shit of it is unreasonable, then I sincerely hope you remember that the next time something about the site doesn't work the way you'd like it to. Because several people in this thread speaking about the over-reactions of others have had some POWERFULLY strong reactions of their own over issues that didn't go how they'd like.

It's nothing to get upset over until you're the one who's been upset.


----------

